# 99385 denial



## adaniel (Mar 18, 2014)

Question.... we billed

99385
90715
90471
36415
81003
87210

All was paid by a commercial insurance except for 99385, which was denied stating "separately billed services/tests have been bundled as they are considered components of same procedure." Is a 25 needed? Which code is this bundling with?
HELP!!!!


----------



## bigredcag (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep you would need the modifier 25 and it is bundling with the injection code 90471. good luck


----------



## adaniel (Mar 19, 2014)

Great thanks!


----------



## zivazquez (Jul 27, 2017)

Do we add a mod 25 with CPT code 99385 and 36415?

Thanks


----------



## MirnaBurciaga (Sep 19, 2017)

*25 mod*

25 mod is applied to cpt 99385


----------

